# Berry Crumpets :)



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 15, 2016)

Berry Crumpets:
What you will need;
100g Alpro plain yoghurt 
100 strawberries, sliced , stems removed 
50g raspberries
50g blueberries
50g blackberries 
2 generous pinches ground mixed spices
3 tsp runny honey,  
3 tsp runny chocolate sauce
4 crumpets or toast or waffles 

What to do:
1.Toast the crumpets in a toaster, until lightly browned. 2.In a bowl stir the yogurt till it looks shiny and glossy 3.In a nonstick fryinpan  (medium-high heat) add all the fruit then sprinkle over  two good pinches of ground mixed spice cook for a minute, toss fruits regularly until the fruit is sof but holding its shape. 
4.Spoon the fruit over the top ofthe crumpets.Spoon the yoghurt over the crumpets 5.Drizzle withchocolate sauce and honey 

I have this when i fancy something sweet for breakfast or as a snack or sometimes for supper.

Enjoy


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2016)

That sounds really good. Thanks for posting


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 15, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> That sounds really good. Thanks for posting


 
Thank you! I also use this for pancakes too. Or to make Yorkshire Puddings sweet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2016)

Oops, I think I just saw a typo. Did you mean 100 grams of strawberries? It says 100 strawberries  Maybe a mod can fix it.


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 15, 2016)

haha yep 100g 
i would never make it if i had to sit and count them


----------

